# Winnie the poo and the pig flu



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

A wee bit naughty


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

My mate phoned the NHS but all he got was crackling on the line! Anyway when he did get through they asked him if he had broken out in rashers,

Graham


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Did he put any oinkment on his rashers?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Does he also have the trotters??


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I phoned in sick today with swine flu.

My boss told me to stop telling porkies.


----------

